# Discrimination from "authorities"



## beginnavagabond (Jan 17, 2016)

I was wondering how many of you travelling through the United States deal with discrimination from police officers or other groups. I've heard a lot of bad stories about discrimination against anyone who doesn't live a normal life in this country, including brutality and even murder, and that has been making me very paranoid. I want to see America and all of the sights but I am worried about that. Does that only happen in large cities? If I keep clean should I be alright? Tell me about your experiences and what you do. Thank you very much!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 17, 2016)

in my experience, unless you are acting like a general scumfuck, being belligerently violent drunk/high, running from the police, a gangbanger, etc. you won't experience police brutality. you are young enough and clean cut looking enough and a Caucasian (sad to say but its true)....as long as you aren't committing some big felony and remember to say yes sir, no sir, im sorry sir, play dumb - then you most likely wont have any problems.

Most cops thrive on that authoritative bullshit and if you play into their ego you won't have to worry about getting beat up and they get to go home and stroke their fascist dicks at night to the thought of it. of course there are some places that are the exception, i.e. New Orleans where cops are notoriously bad.

Mostly, as a traveling kid with a backpack, you will have to deal with the constant running of your name and general questions which are annoying and invasive at best.


----------



## KrazyDaisy (Jan 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, I've had the displeasure of having back to back run Ins with LEO'S. And all in all out want so bad. Like the other poster said as long as you're not drunk in public or stupid high, acting aggressive or generally being a jack ass you should be fine. With both my run ins they just ran my name, asked what I was doing and why I was sleeping in my car. I abated them honestly and asked if there was something I had done wrong, they responded no didn't even search my car or anything. Second time it was while flying literally the next morning. Again came up, ran my name asked what I was doing. Luckily I'm in a city where panhandling and sign flying are legal, so there was nothing they could do and they walked away. It also helps to not have a record and be clean as well. Don't fret man. Just stay to yourself, don't act like a jerk lol and you should be totally fine. I hope you enjoy your trip and see all that America has to offer ♡


----------



## Mankini (Jan 17, 2016)

First off, lose that handcart. itll draw attention you dont want fastern flies ta shit. the mad bomber hat may or may not camouflage you: perhaps in the UP; Minnesota; northern Wisconsin.....but wear it in LA and i fear Officer Friendly will be the least of your worries...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 18, 2016)

iamwhatiam said:


> in my experience, unless you are acting like a general scumfuck, being belligerently violent drunk/high, running from the police, a gangbanger, etc. you won't experience police brutality.



i think you meant to write "will" instead of won't? i could be wrong...

edit: oh wait, i missed the 'unless'. my bad.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jan 18, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> First off, lose that handcart. itll draw attention you dont want fastern flies ta shit. the mad bomber hat may or may not camouflage you: perhaps in the UP; Minnesota; northern Wisconsin.....but wear it in LA and i fear Officer Friendly will be the least of your worries...


I don't have that handcart anymore so I think I'll be okay. And I only plan on wearing the hat when it's necessary.


----------



## Mankini (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah fights have started over bomber hats before.


----------

